# Festplatte verschwindet



## Joaweb (13. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

In meinem PC ist folgendes eingebaut:
1 WD 80 GB an IDE1, 1 WD 120 GB an IDE2, 1 DVD-Lw an IDE3  und 1 DVD-Brenner an IDE4.
Gigabyte-Board GA-8PE667-Ultra (845PE-Chipsatz)
Nvidia GF4 TI4200  Grafikkarte,  1 Pinnacle Videokarte
Netzteil Enermax 353 W


Bei dem Versuch, eine DVD zu kopieren, wobei die WD80 das Bootlaufwerk (Win XP Home) war und das Image der DVD auf die WD120  geschrieben wurde, blieb der Vorgang bei ca 40% hängen.
Merkwürdigerweise war die WD120 aus der Systemkonfiguration verschwunden (auch im Gerätemanager). Nach einem Neustart wurde die Festplatte auch im BIOS nicht erkannt. Erst nachdem ich den PC heruntergefahren, also ausgeschaltet, hatte, war nach dem Wiedereinschalten die WD120 wieder vorhanden.
Ähnliches ist mir beim Aufnehmen mit der TV-Karte von der S-VHS-Videokamera passiert.
Auf der WD120 ist außerdem Windows 2000 installiert. Wenn ich damit ins Internet gehe, friert der Rechner auch schon mal ein.
Scheinbar hat diese Festplatte ein Problem damit, wenn häufig in kurzen Abständen auf sie zugegriffen wird.
Hat jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## server (13. Februar 2004)

Hi,

350 Watt ist nicht gerade viel für 4 Laufwerke und die restlichen PCI Karten und die Grafikkarte, die du in deinem Rechner hast.
Du kannst ja testen, ob es am Netzteil liegt.  Nachdem auf der Platte, auf die kopiert werden soll, sowieso ein Operating System installiert ist, kannst du ja die 80 GB Platte einfach vom Strom abstecken.

Vielleicht hilft es auch, wenn du vorher alle anderen Anwendungen schließt.


----------



## Joaweb (14. Februar 2004)

Hi,
leider (eigentlich zum Glück) kann es lange dauern, bis die von mir beschriebenen Fehler auftreten. Ich hab inzwischen mal etwas anderes probiert. Vom DVD-Brenner habe ich eine komplette CD auf die 120 GB-Platte kopiert, gleichzeitig eine Audio-CD im DVD-Lw abgespielt und bin im Internet gesurft. Dabei ist nichts schief gegangen. Sonst belaste ich den Rechner nicht so stark, auch nicht, als sich die 120 GB-Platte verabschiedete.


----------



## server (14. Februar 2004)

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass dein DVD Laufwerk einfach zu schnell ist für die Festplatte. Wenn man bedenkt, dass auf eine DVD 4 GB rauf passen und du diese 4 GB kopieren willst, kommt die Platte ins schwitzen.


----------



## Joaweb (15. Februar 2004)

Es passiert auch, wenn ich nur im Internet bin und, evtl., eine Datei herunterlade. Wie gesagt, wenn ich mit der WD 80 boote, kommt es vor, daß die WD 120 einfach verschwindet (selbst im BIOS; möchte wissen, wie der PC das macht). Wenn ich dagegen mit der WD 120 Win2000 boote, verursacht dieses Problem natürlich einen Bluescreen mit Stopmeldungen wie "Invalid_Work_Queue_Item" oder "Kernel_Stack_Inpage_Error". Mein PC ist sich offenbar selbst nicht sicher. ;-)


----------



## server (15. Februar 2004)

Hast du schon mal versucht die Festplatten auf Master an zwei verschiedene IDE anschlüsse zu hängen und die DVD/CD Laufwerke als Slave?
Bringt nämlich ausserdem Performance beim CD Kopieren.


----------



## Joaweb (16. Februar 2004)

Eigentlich hab ich fast alles probiert. Wie oben erwähnt hat mein Rechner vier IDE-Ports (davon 2 mit Promisecontroller). Anfangs hatte ich die Festplatten an den beiden Promise-Ports IDE 3 und IDE 4 hängen. Dabei hatte ich noch mehr Probleme (nach Bluescreens Windows nicht mehr startbar, usw). Scheinbar bringt Gigabyte für mein Board keine vernünftigen Treiber auf die Beine, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Zur Zeit habe ich, wie gesagt, jedes Laufwerk an einem eigenen IDE-Port. Ich werde jedoch heute wieder ein wenig basteln und mal versuchen, wie sich mein PC verhält, wenn beide HDs am IDE 1, der DVD-Brenner am IDE 2 und das DVD-Laufwerk am IDE 3 (Promise) hängen.

J


----------



## server (16. Februar 2004)

mhm....
Ich glaube nicht, dass es am Mainboard liegt.
Mein Mainboard hat 6 IDE Anschlüsse und es funktioniert einwandfrei. Aber es gibt dazu meistens eine bevorzugte Anschlussordnung, die normalerweise im Bedienungshandbuch erklärt, in welcher Reihenfolge die Platten angesteckt werden sollen und wo sie angesteckt werden sollen.


----------

